# Hyatt Beach House



## saturn28 (Aug 29, 2007)

I would like to know if the experts consider $7000 for a bronze annual week at the Hyatt Beach House a good deal. In addition, why does Hyatt charge so much ($550)  to transfer the week to someone else. Marriott only charges $25.

The other listing I am looking at is $7800 for annual bronze week at Hyatt Windward Pointe. 

I presently own at Marriott and if you own a lower season you can still trade into a platinum week through Interval. Will I be able to use a bronze week to stay during platinum season at these resorts. I know Hyatt is points based and these weeks get 1300 points. However, if I waited to the date that I check in would be, then use my points from the next year to ad to the present years points giving me 2600 points to work with could that be done. Or would I be within the 60 day occupation window.

One last thing is I would like to know when maintenance fees are due. Is it one year before occupancy or the first day of the calender year. In the above scenario say my 2008 check-in date was May 25th 2008. I wait until May 25 2008 to get my 2009 points then put in a request that same day for a date in January 2009. Could that be done and would I have to pay the 2009 maintenance fees when I make the request.


----------



## Kal (Aug 29, 2007)

IMHO, $7000 for a Beach House 1300 point week is not a very good deal.

Combining last year's points.  It is very difficult to get into a situation where combining last year's points with the current year will work.  Each set of points will be in a different category and use of the points is governed by the applicable category.

Maintenance Fees.  Fees are due by December 31st.  As long as you are in good standing in the system, you can use the points however you desire.

Reservations.  If you receive your 2009 points on May 25, 2008, you can use them for a reservation in January 2009.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 29, 2007)

What would you consider a good price to pay for 1300 points at the Beach House or the Wyndward Pointe.


----------



## Kal (Aug 29, 2007)

The major problem is the 1300 point weeks are low season for Key West.  Not too many people are interested in visiting KW during those weeks.


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 29, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> What would you consider a good price to pay for 1300 points at the Beach House or the Wyndward Pointe.


 
I personally would not pay over $5500 for a Bronze week... and I would almost expect it had a current years usage available with it at that price.  You will be hard pressed to convince most sellers that is a fair price, but after they continue to try and sell it for 4-6 months for a higher price they will finally come to there senses.

Happy Hunting!!

Steve

PS I believe you will find that 1300 point weeks consistantly sell for around $6500-$7500 on eBay... I just don't think its a "good value" but I do think you can always unload a week in that price zone....  we have always judged our resale purchases by if we paid less than what we feel is true market value.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 29, 2007)

Kal that is your opinion but you didn't answer the question.

I believe that any thing less than 60% of the developers price is a good deal. Since these things are selling for $15,900 from Hyatt paying $7000 on the resale market seems lilke a good deal. That is 44% of the developers price.

Tell me what price do you think is a good deal when purchasing 2000 point weeks and what percentage is that of the developers price.


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 29, 2007)

Why are you asking if you already believe its a good deal?? If you like it.. purchase it.... The Hyatt system is fantastic!!

I would offer you my opinion on a 2000 point week... but I don't think you liked my other evaluation... so I will defer to others... Kal??

Happy Hunting!


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 29, 2007)

I am interested in other people's opinions to see how it compares to my view.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 29, 2007)

ARe you interested in traveling to that resort during your alloted timeframe? If the answer is no then I wouldn't buy it. Over the years I've seen changes made that have affected the way timeshares we own have exchanged. Buying a timeshare strictly to exchange based on a current exchange system could become a disaster only a few years down the road, leaving you with something that no longer works for you.

Personally I'd never lay out $7,000 unless it was a week I would/could use for personal usage. If it's something you want, can use and you're happy with the price then go ahead. If you're just wanting it to exchange and attempt to manipulate the system on the cheap you'll be better off passing it by and waiting until you can own something you don't have to worry about manipulating to get what you want.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 29, 2007)

I just got back from Key West and loved it. We stayed at the Hyatt Windward Pointe and I found it was comparable to Marriott. When I did their tour I found the points system interesting but didn't like how you were not able to trade from a gold or lower level week into the platinum week in the same size unit without borrowing points from the next year. In contrast with Marriott you can trade from a gold into a platinum week with no problem through Interval.

However, since Hyatt has nice resorts on Key West and Marriott doesn't have any I thought it may be a good addition to my portfolio. So, yes I would probably go to Key West most years and trade or rent the unit out when I didn't.


----------



## Kal (Aug 29, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> Kal that is your opinion but you didn't answer the question.
> 
> I believe that any thing less than 60% of the developers price is a good deal. Since these things are selling for $15,900 from Hyatt paying $7000 on the resale market seems lilke a good deal. That is 44% of the developers price.
> 
> Tell me what price do you think is a good deal when purchasing 2000 point weeks and what percentage is that of the developers price.


 
My rule of thumb is also 60% but it's on a sliding scale.  The high-end units are at one end while the low-end (1300 point) units are at the other.  With that I introduce a "value factor".  I don't place much value on the 1300 point units so that's considered in my price consideration.  Also, I have seen higher point units sell for about $8K.  Taken together my number would be close to $5,000 - $5,500.  But that's me.  If YOU like the price, it's a good price.

A 2000 point week is another situation.  I already own a 2000 point week and know Hyatt sells them for north of $30K.  $18K would be a great price for a GREAT week.


----------



## Transit (Aug 29, 2007)

********************


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 29, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> I just got back from Key West and loved it. We stayed at the Hyatt Windward Pointe and I found it was comparable to Marriott. When I did their tour I found the points system interesting but didn't like how you were not able to trade from a gold or lower level week into the platinum week in the same size unit without borrowing points from the next year. In contrast with Marriott you can trade from a gold into a platinum week with no problem through Interval.
> 
> However, since Hyatt has nice resorts on Key West and Marriott doesn't have any I thought it may be a good addition to my portfolio. So, yes I would probably go to Key West most years and trade or rent the unit out when I didn't.



Then if you'll use it and be happy with the Bronze season I'd buy the bronze season at whatever price point you comfortable with. My concern would be buying into the lowest season available and wanting to get into a better season with that week.

You've probably noticed that there are not a lot of choices, especially high quality choices in Key West. It's not an easy exchange during the more popular seasons so if that's when you really want to go that may be the season you should be looking at purchasing, even if it does cost more. In the long run I think you'd be happier. Generally speaking it's easier to trade down than to trade up. 

Sounds like Hyatt has done a decent job of encouraging owners to buy the more expensive seasons by making it harder for the lower seasons to trade up. That's a trend I'm starting to see with developers and I believe we'll see Marriott following that line of thought in the near future. 

Like you we're Marriott owners. Like you I have a lower season week (Silver at Ocean Pointe for us) that I have used to trade up (using the studio LO). I've enjoyed that part of Marriott since 2001 but, I fear those days are numbered as Marriott may be positioning itself to more or less "level the playing field" between owners and prevent buying lower seasons to get into better seasons at a bargain price. It's made me leary of buying low to trade high. 

Fortunately we own that Silver Season week because it's when we want to travel to Ocean Pointe and we are very happy with that season and unit. For us it's perfect. If that's how you feel about Winward Pointe and that season then I say buy it. 

BTW, we have a request into any of the Hyatt's in Key West for what looks like low season there, first couple of week of December, and hope to get one of them (based on I.I.'s demand index). If we'd have wanted to exchange in for this year both Hyatt's Beach House and Windward point show availability for the unit we have put up for exchange. November and December work out great for us in South Florida.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 29, 2007)

I went to Key West from Aug. 18 to 25th and stayed at the Hyatt Windward Pointe. I used the one bedroom side of my Marriott Horizons lock-off unit to trade into a 2 bedroom. I didn't have to put in a request. I just did an internet search on Intervals website and it came up. In fact, there were a few weeks that showed at that time during July and August at both the Windward Pointe and Beach House.

I was able to secure a trade into the Harborside at Atlantis last year using my lock-off as well. I have found my Horizon week trades better than my Grande Vista week by doing an internet search using both of them. I found some resorts came up with Horizons that didn't come up with Grande Vista.

You should be able to trade into Key West Hyatt at that time because I believe that is their bronze season. When I traded it was their silver season and I got it. I did notice that the resort wasn't full at that time. However, it was very hot and humid but we did enjoy ourselves. During December should be perfect weather for you to enjoy.

After looking at the resort chart it looks like if I bought silver season, which is 1400 points, it would let me go to Key West from April through to the week before Christmas. I certainly could live with that. Basically I am buying the week to go to Key West because I can go everywhere else I want to go through Marriott. Most of the other Hyatt locations I am not interested in.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 29, 2007)

Kal said:


> My rule of thumb is also 60% but it's on a sliding scale.  The high-end units are at one end while the low-end (1300 point) units are at the other.  With that I introduce a "value factor".  I don't place much value on the 1300 point units so that's considered in my price consideration.  Also, I have seen higher point units sell for about $8K.  Taken together my number would be close to $5,000 - $5,500.  But that's me.  If YOU like the price, it's a good price.
> 
> A 2000 point week is another situation.  I already own a 2000 point week and know Hyatt sells them for north of $30K.  $18K would be a great price for a GREAT week.



I would love to find that price out there but realistically I don't think someone is going to sell an annual bronze or silver week for that price. Then you would have to get it past the first right of refusal. Maybe a biennial week could be found at that price range. 

I am not interested in spending big bucks to stay in a resort when I can go several other months ( spring, summer, and fall) for less money. On the odd time when I would want to go during the winter months I can always stay in a smaller unit or borrow from the next years point. 

When it comes to flexibility I can use my Marriott weeks to go anywhere they are located any time of the year.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 30, 2007)

Based on what you've said I think I'd go with a Silver 1400 point week. If you're in no hurry to obtain the week and have time to shop around it does not hurt to offer lower bids than what you see advertised and/or selling for on E-bay. The market fluctuates and you could come away saving a couple thousand dollars by being patient. I've seen prices on E-bay for the same resort change by hundreds of dollars if for no other reason than there wasn't as many interested parties bidding during that particular week. Keep in mind that advertised prices on timeshare sales sites are not always the final selling price either. 

Finally, if you're talking low season then you may not have to worry so much about ROFR. Typically it seems the many developers only exercise ROFR when they feel it's inventory they can turn around for a quick profit or inventory that they've run short on. Inventory that they have plenty of they seem to let slide by from what I've been able to gather.


----------



## Kal (Aug 30, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> ....On the odd time when I would want to go during the winter months I can always stay in a smaller unit or borrow from the next years point..


 
Borrowing from next year's points has lots of limitations.  It's highly unlikely you'll be successful in getting a reservation within 60 days of occupancy during high season.

Also, renting out a low season unit will be a real challenge in Key West.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kal said:


> Borrowing from next year's points has lots of limitations.  It's highly unlikely you'll be successful in getting a reservation within 60 days of occupancy during high season.
> 
> Also, renting out a low season unit will be a real challenge in Key West.



I have to say I don't believe that the only time people go to Key West is during the few winter months in January, February, and March. I just got back from there this month and there were plenty of tourist. Tell me why does RCI and Interval have Key West rated red 12 months a year.

If you want to spend max money on Hyatt weeks to travel go ahead. As for me I will spend my money wisely and travel on the cheap yet still stay in 5 star and gold crown resorts. I have been doing that for the past 17 years and don't plan on changing that now. Believe me when it comes time to sell I won't have any trouble selling a week to Key West. Buying a silver week one can travel there spring, summer, and fall.

Why would I want to pay $10,000 more just to go there in the winter months it doesn't make sense for me.

My Marriott weeks offers a far wider selection for traveling to any hot spot during the winter. And I can use me gold weeks, to trade into a platinum week for only $89. 

As I said earlier, I only want to buy Hyatt to go to Key West nothing else. And if I can go any time during spring, summer, and fall I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Kal (Aug 30, 2007)

I go to Key West for 3 weeks every year and have been doing so since the early 1990's.  I also know the Hyatt system very well.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kal said:


> I go to Key West for 3 weeks every year and have been doing so since the early 1990's.  I also know the Hyatt system very well.




As far as I am concerned, I don't see any value in the Hyatt system. You have to spend far to much money even in resale to stay at any of their resorts during prime time. Marriott offers a far better deal for less money and the demand for Marriott resales are huge.

The only reason I am looking at purchasing a Hyatt is because of their properties in Key West. If Marriott had locations there I wouldn't even think about Hyatt.

The only people that should buy Hyatt are those that enjoy spending lots of money. In addition, those who hate the fact that with the Marriott system people who spend a fraction of the money that platinum week owners spend can sit beside them at their resort during the platinum season at the pool and suck back a cool one for only $89:


----------



## Kal (Aug 30, 2007)

Good for you.


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 30, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> As far as I am concerned, I don't see any value in the Hyatt system. You have to spend far to much money even in resale to stay at any of their resorts during prime time. Marriott offers a far better deal for less money and the demand for Marriott resales are huge.
> 
> The only reason I am looking at purchasing a Hyatt is because of their properties in Key West. If Marriott had locations there I wouldn't even think about Hyatt.
> 
> The only people that should buy Hyatt are those that enjoy spending lots of money. In addition, those who hate the fact that with the Marriott system people who spend a fraction of the money that platinum week owners spend can sit beside them at their resort during the platinum season at the pool and suck back a cool one for only $89:


 
I'm sorta trying to figure out what you don't know?? Every time someone post something in response to your question, your right there to correct their reply and set them straight.... TUG is a sharing community, where folks try to help each other... no one is trying to be right or wrong; just express our opinions to help each other. You have now sorta slapped 2 of the best experts on Hyatt that post on TUG. Ken and myself. What is your point?? Go get yourself another Marriott and have fun. Maybe start your own website where you can send messages to yourself about how you know everything. I bet you have the best deal EVER with your timeshare purchase than ANY other TUG member (oh wait Guest, I guess your to cheap to even buy a TUG membership and help keep the community alive). 

I got sad news for you... you and your 17 years of "experience" can easily be learned and surpassed in a weekend by researching, posting and L-I-S-T-E-N-I-N-G to TUG members post and experience... 

Enjoy!


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 30, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> I'm sorta trying to figure out what you don't know?? Every time someone post something in response to your question, your right there to correct their reply and set them straight.... TUG is a sharing community, where folks try to help each other... no one is trying to be right or wrong; just express our opinions to help each other. You have now sorta slapped 2 of the best experts on Hyatt that post on TUG. Ken and myself. What is your point?? Go get yourself another Marriott and have fun. Maybe start your own website where you can send messages to yourself about how you know everything. I bet you have the best deal EVER with your timeshare purchase than ANY other TUG member (oh wait Guest, I guess your to cheap to even buy a TUG membership and help keep the community alive).
> 
> I got sad news for you... you and your 17 years of "experience" can easily be learned and surpassed in a weekend by researching, posting and L-I-S-T-E-N-I-N-G to TUG members post and experience...
> 
> Enjoy!




Hey I have my opinion and other have theirs. I don't see that anything that has been posted here as gospel. It is just someone else's preference, experience, and opinion. So if I don't agree because I look at it different I will express myself just like you are doing. Don't take it personal because it is not meant that way. Just an alternate opinion and way of doing things. My experience is not the same as yours. Sorry about that.


----------



## Kal (Aug 30, 2007)

We're just trying to lend some assistance in areas where it is very obvious you need to do considerable homework.

Use of Hyatt Points System - You really need to look again at how the system works with attention given to the various seasons (HRPP, CUP, LCUP), Interval exchanges and borrowing points.

Interval/RCI Red Weeks - Look again at the RED WEEK rating.  As a hint, why is September for Caribbean resorts situated in Hurricane Alley a Red Week?  For Key West, isn't it odd that Hyatt and every other hotel, bed & breakfast, and resort in the city identify a low season where the occupancies at very low and the rates at rock bottom pricing?

Renting a Key West Unit in Low-season - Have you really looked at the numbers and market potential?

Hyatt v Marriott Reservation System - The differences are day and night.  Do you enjoy having to be able to contact Marriott within the first 30 seconds on the first moment you can make a reservation request??

Hyatt Prices - You can use your 1300 points at a price of $7000 and stay at a resort that easily sells for >>>$130,000 per week.  Hyatt resorts are neither cheap or affordable for everyone.  That's why there are flavors other than vanillla.

Key West Hyatt Units - If you're focusing on a studio or 1 bedroom, there's only one resort - Sunset Harbor.  Windward Pointe and the Beach House are 2 BR units.  It is very difficult to get a reservation at Sunset Harbor as it has the highest occupancy of any Hyatt resort in the system.


----------



## Floridaski (Aug 30, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> As far as I am concerned, I don't see any value in the Hyatt system. You have to spend far to much money even in resale to stay at any of their resorts during prime time. Marriott offers a far better deal for less money and the demand for Marriott resales are huge.
> 
> The only reason I am looking at purchasing a Hyatt is because of their properties in Key West. If Marriott had locations there I wouldn't even think about Hyatt.
> 
> The only people that should buy Hyatt are those that enjoy spending lots of money. In addition, those who hate the fact that with the Marriott system people who spend a fraction of the money that platinum week owners spend can sit beside them at their resort during the platinum season at the pool and suck back a cool one for only $89:



I have been reading this thread - I must of missed something.  I thought you were the OP that wanted to buy a Hyatt bronze week.  Why would you buy something you do not like..... Kal and Mesa know more about Hyatt then anyone else on TUG.  I am going to stop with my observation here, since personal attacks are not allowed.  But, they are really being patient with you.....


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kal said:


> Use of Hyatt Points System - You really need to look again at how the system works with attention given to the various seasons (HRPP, CUP, LCUP), Interval exchanges and borrowing points.



I looked at their charts and I now understand them perfectly. That is why I have stated that I prefer Marriott better. I don't have to pay thousands of dollars extra or borrow points from the next year to spoil that years vacation. I can just simply pay $89 to stay in any platinum season I wish without paying thousands of dollars more for a week to do that.



Kal said:


> Interval/RCI Red Weeks - Look again at the RED WEEK rating.  As a hint, why is September for Caribbean resorts situated in Hurricane Alley a Red Week?  For Key West, isn't it odd that Hyatt and every other hotel, bed & breakfast, and resort in the city identify a low season where the occupancies at very low and the rates at rock bottom pricing?



Even in the Hyatt system the hurricane season is silver season, which is not Hyatt's lowest season. However, last time I looked hurricane season runs from August through a part of October so that leaves April, May, June, July, November, and December to go to Key West if you are afraid to go during hurricane season.



Kal said:


> Renting a Key West Unit in Low-season - Have you really looked at the numbers and market potential?



All I would be looking at is renting my week to cover most or all my maintenance cost on years I didn't want to go to Key West. If I couldn't do that I would simply bank my week with Interval and trade it to some place else.



Kal said:


> Hyatt v Marriott Reservation System - The differences are day and night.  Do you enjoy having to be able to contact Marriott within the first 30 seconds on the first moment you can make a reservation request??



I have never felt that calling into Marriott to reserve my week a year ahead of time was a problem. I am not that lazy that I can't do that. In addition, I prefer to have a floating week at no extra charge. I don't need to go the exact same week to my home resort every year. It is nice to be able to choose other weeks during my season without having to pay $39 or $49. However, I am aware that if I purchase with Hyatt I will get a fixed week and will have to pay to go another week during my season.

As far as booking a week for trading, I have never had a problem. I just book whatever week is available and deposit it.  I always get to the resort I want to trade into at the time of year I want to go. If I want to get a bonus week that year I just phone into the Marriott desk and ask which weeks they are giving bonus weeks and book that week at my home resort and deposit it. I have never had a problem doing that.



Kal said:


> Hyatt Prices - You can use your 1300 points at a price of $7000 and stay at a resort that easily sells for >>>$130,000 per week.  Hyatt resorts are neither cheap or affordable for everyone.  That's why there are flavors other than vanillla.



On this I agree, that is why I will purchase the 1400 point silver season and go only to Hyatt Key West during the seasons of spring, summer, and fall. 



Kal said:


> Key West Hyatt Units - If you're focusing on a studio or 1 bedroom, there's only one resort - Sunset Harbor.  Windward Pointe and the Beach House are 2 BR units.  It is very difficult to get a reservation at Sunset Harbor as it has the highest occupancy of any Hyatt resort in the system.



I am not focusing on a studio or one bedroom. I intend to purchase a two bedroom probably at Windward Pointe. I stayed there during my recent trip and liked the units and location. However, I do understand that if I want to use my points to go to Sunset Harbor and stay in a smaller unit during one of the more expensive seasons I can.

Now can you just please except that I like Hyatt Windward Pointe and Key West and I am not afraid of hurricanes and heat. If you don't approve of my purchase that is ok. I can live with that.

The one thing about hurricanes is they give you plenty of warning.


----------



## Kal (Aug 30, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> I would like to know if the experts consider $7000 for a bronze annual week at the Hyatt Beach House a good deal. In addition, why does Hyatt charge so much ($550) to transfer the week to someone else. Marriott only charges $25.
> 
> The other listing I am looking at is $7800 for annual bronze week at Hyatt Windward Pointe.....


 
I thought the question involved a bronze week.  Apparently it's now a Silver Week.

I believe your original question regarding $7K has been answered.

With regard to the $550 transfer fee I would suggest you buy a Marriott and save $525.


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll stick with my opinion that there is nothing we can help you learn... you have it down.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kal said:


> I thought the question involved a bronze week.  Apparently it's now a Silver Week.
> 
> I believe your original question regarding $7K has been answered.
> 
> With regard to the $550 transfer fee I would suggest you buy a Marriott and save $525.



I thought it over and decided to splurge on a silver week at the Windward Pointe after reading some reviews of the Beach House. It would allow me to travel during spring, summer, and fall without having to borrow points.

I did find your Hyatt fact page with the charts useful. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 30, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> Even in the Hyatt system the hurricane season is silver season, which is not Hyatt's lowest season. However, last time I looked hurricane season runs from August through a part of October so that leaves April, May, June, July, November, and December to go to Key West if you are afraid to go during hurricane season.



Actually, I believe Hurricane season runs from June through the end of November. It's a lot less likely in the early and later part but the risk is still there. Also keep in mind that a hurricane in Sept. or Oct. can still disrupt travel months later. Just ask anyone in NOLA about that


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kal said:


> I thought the question involved a bronze week.  Apparently it's now a Silver Week.
> 
> I believe your original question regarding $7K has been answered.
> 
> With regard to the $550 transfer fee I would suggest you buy a Marriott and save $525.




I think that part of the conversation turned when it started to look like trading up into another season could be more difficult than just owning what you'll use. From reading this thread it appears to me that Hyatt has done a good job of making certain that manipulating the system to get more than an owner purchased difficult. It really sounds to me that it's best to own in the season you an owner would want to use.

Marriott doesn't have a resort in Key West and the OP wants to vacation in Key West. Exchaning in is almost always tougher than owning, especially into Key West. Since Hyatt is about the only quality game in town with a mini-system and the OP likes Windward Point, it makes sense to own at a resort they'll enjoy in a location they'll enjoy vacationing in. 

I don't believe this is really a Marriott vs Hyatt situation so much as trying to learn understand the the Hyatt system, how it's similar to what the OP knows and how it differs.

It's been a good thread for learning about the Hyatt system. It might come in handy as I hope to get an exchange into one of the Hyatt's for next year.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 30, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> I think that part of the conversation turned when it started to look like trading up into another season could be more difficult than just owning what you'll use. From reading this thread it appears to me that Hyatt has done a good job of making certain that manipulating the system to get more than an owner purchased difficult. It really sounds to me that it's best to own in the season you an owner would want to use.



Yeah, now they just have to figure how to stop people from purchasing cheap resale weeks and we will all be screwed.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 30, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> Yeah, now they just have to figure how to stop people from purchasing cheap resale weeks and we will all be screwed.



Oh that may already be on the horizon. Sunterra has this thing called Club Sunterra. You can buy a deed at a Sunterra resort but you can't use the internal trading system without purchasing into Club Sun, which often means you have to buy a little something from the developer at developer prices. 

I can see other systems doing the same thing. If you buy a contract resale then you own that week but you're not part of the mini-system without paying an expensive membership fee or buying a week from the developer.


----------



## Kal (Aug 30, 2007)

A 1400 point week changes the dynamics.  First off, the pricing is different.  Second, you can exchange thru Interval to get a 2 BR unit which you could not do with a 1300 point week.

There's more info on my *website*.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 30, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> Oh that may already be on the horizon. Sunterra has this thing called Club Sunterra. You can buy a deed at a Sunterra resort but you can't use the internal trading system without purchasing into Club Sun, which often means you have to buy a little something from the developer at developer prices.
> 
> I can see other systems doing the same thing. If you buy a contract resale then you own that week but you're not part of the mini-system without paying an expensive membership fee or buying a week from the developer.



Well in that situation I think the value of the resale week may drop. However, if you like the resort you could still buy at the lower price and just trade your week through Interval World or RCI.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 31, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> Well in that situation I think the value of the resale week may drop. However, if you like the resort you could still buy at the lower price and just trade your week through Interval World or RCI.



SATURN28

I fine it very funny you are not even a hyatt owner and dont even listen to the 2 people that know more about HYATT then most of us that is KAL and Mesamirage.

If you want a cheap timeshare stay where you are we dont really need cheapos at the HYATT.

Hyatt is a quality company and a few extra $$$ here and there for transfer fees etc is not much in the long run if you get a excellent timeshare and mose of all a excellent vacation through and through.

So I dont speak for anybody but myself but STOP NOCKING HYATT especailly if you are NOT EVEN A OWNER!!!!

Enjoy the summer winter is coming to you in Canada real soon.

PLEASE do not become a HYATT owner we dont need a pain in the _ _ _ at our Hyatt Vacation Club!!!!

Sorry but some of us are really getting tired of all the people that knock HYATT and dont even own it.  

If you want QUALITY spend the $$$$ and come to Hyatt if not go on ebay and buy other timeshare companies.

LEAR AND LISTEN to the PRO's KAL and MESAMIRAGE I  cant thank them enough for all their knowledge in the hyatt system.


----------



## seatrout (Aug 31, 2007)

I own both Hyatt and Marriott and can say that both are excellent system with their +/_.  

While it is true that you can often "uptrade" in Marriott system with knowledge, it is getting more difficult.  It is always better to buy where you like and when you like.  With both system, is is a much better investment to either buy highest points or peak time and location that you want in the long run.  Much less headache worring about trade power and your finess at getting "uptrade"

It is much much easier to reserve peak time at high demand location with Hyatt as compared to Marriott.  It is nice to not having to depend on II with Hyatt.  However when you do trade, it is nice to have Marriott internal hold with II.  Just my 2cent.

As a forum, however, we all should try to be nice and stop putting down one vs another. :whoopie:  I would love to add a Westin and a Hilton to my portfolio if I could just get more vacation time.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 31, 2007)

Here is the truth of it------
I owned a Marriott too- the real truth is they are nice but not nearly as nice as Hyatt-
and their reservation system is a pain and outdated. Luckily at the time - I  only owned one unit- So even though I liked Marriott well enough the wise move was to  sell  mine --------------and I moved on- 
Saturn28 knows this to be true----The  problem is he thinks he knows everything- and has never made a less than perfect purchase in his life----But - Oh no-------Now, he  owns 3 or 4  marriotts ----and knows it is titime to come over to the dark side- but---------- moving on means he isnt the all knowing----- 
So of course- He has  got to vent and cathart- and we should listen---

Professor Marriott HGVC HYatt


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 31, 2007)

Kal said:


> A 1400 point week changes the dynamics.  First off, the pricing is different.  Second, you can exchange thru Interval to get a 2 BR unit which you could not do with a 1300 point week.
> 
> There's more info on my *website*.



Looking at the Hyatt / Interval World chart 1300 points gets one a 2 bedroom exchange through Interval World.


----------



## Kal (Aug 31, 2007)

Oops, you're correct I should read my own website.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 31, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> Looking at the Hyatt / Interval World chart 1300 points gets one a 2 bedroom exchange through Interval World.



PLEASE DO NOT BUY  HYATT stay with MArriott.  THen you can enjoy your timeshare and not nock HYATT.

Winter is coming soon to Canada!!! Lake Tahoe today is 78 degrees AWSOME nobody complaining here!!!

HYatt is in another class compared to Marriott just look at Lake Tahoe for starters.  Hyatt has small resorts while Marriott has Large resorts you are just a number with Marriott with HYatt you are a owner and they even know your name .

PLEASE DO NOT BUY HYATT SATURN28.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 31, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> PLEASE DO NOT BUY  HYATT stay with MArriott.  THen you can enjoy your timeshare and not nock HYATT.
> 
> Winter is coming soon to Canada!!! Lake Tahoe today is 78 degrees AWSOME nobody complaining here!!!
> 
> ...



I see you are from California. I was in Palm Desert last Christmas and stayed at Shadow Ridge. The weather was great and the scenery is wonderful. I love California with all its diversity. The desert, mountains, and Pacific Ocean makes for great vacations. 

You should take a trip to Vancouver sometime you will love it.

Enjoy


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 31, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> I see you are from California. I was in Palm Desert last Christmas and stayed at Shadow Ridge. The weather was great and the scenery is wonderful. I love California with all its diversity. The desert, mountains, and Pacific Ocean makes for great vacations.
> 
> You should take a trip to Vancouver sometime you will love it.
> 
> Enjoy



I'm glad you like California because HYATT has NO TIMESHARES in California so you beter stick with Marriott.  

Vancouver is beautiful city and you can even see the Pacific Ocaean from there.

PLEASE DON"T by HYATT unless you are willing to LEARN  from KAL and MESAMIRAGE !!!!  Remember you can ALWAYS by from the Developer at Hyatt then you can learn from them but I feeel Kal and Mesamirage know more that MOST sales people and how the hyatt system works!!!

But we have NO Hyatt resorts yet in California but i do know of 3-4 coming to california soon!!!


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 31, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> I'm glad you like California because HYATT has NO TIMESHARES in California so you beter stick with Marriott.
> 
> Vancouver is beautiful city and you can even see the Pacific Ocaean from there.
> 
> ...



I would never sell my Marriott resorts. I am Marriott through and through. I even held my wedding reception at Marriott. However, I will ad Hyatt Windward Pointe to my portfolio. It's a nice resort in Key West. The only thing I don't like about it is they don't have a clubhouse with exercise equipment. But, I did find a new gym on the island that has reasonable weekly rates and only a five minute drive.

enjoy


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 31, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> I see you are from California. I was in Palm Desert last Christmas and stayed at Shadow Ridge. The weather was great and the scenery is wonderful. I love California with all its diversity. The desert, mountains, and Pacific Ocean makes for great vacations.
> 
> You should take a trip to Vancouver sometime you will love it.
> 
> Enjoy



I'm glad you like California because HYATT has 1 TIMESHARE in California so you beter stick with Marriott.  

Vancouver is beautiful city and you can even see the Pacific Ocaean from there.

PLEASE DON"T buy HYATT unless you are willing to LEARN  from KAL and MESAMIRAGE !!!!  Remember you can ALWAYS by from the Developer at Hyatt then you can learn from them but I feel Kal and Mesamirage know more that MOST sales people on how the hyatt system works!!!

But we have NO Hyatt resorts yet in California but i do know of 3-4 coming to california soon!!!


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 31, 2007)

I just want to revisit your original concerns.... since I have changed my mind.



saturn28 said:


> I would like to know if the experts consider $7000 for a bronze annual week at the Hyatt Beach House a good deal.


 
Those that were kind enough to answer gave you these replies....



Kal said:


> IMHO, $7000 for a Beach House 1300 point week is not a very good deal..


 


mesamirage said:


> I personally would not pay over $5500 for a Bronze week... and I would almost expect it had a current years usage available with it at that price. ..


 
and after a few inputs for you to take into consideration to help you with your decision, you came to a buying conclusion.



saturn28 said:


> I believe that any thing less than 60% of the developers price is a good deal. Since these things are selling for $15,900 from Hyatt paying $7000 on the resale market seems lilke a good deal.


 


saturn28 said:


> ....As for me I will spend my money wisely and travel on the cheap yet still stay in 5 star and gold crown resorts. I have been doing that for the past 17 years and don't plan on changing that now.


 
I have been convinced that $7000 is a good deal, as an owner of a 1300 point Beach House Week it is a good deal for me to keep our resale prices up and you will pass ROFR without concerns.... Plus you will continue your 17 year journey and not have to change anything, you will continue to spend wisely and travel on the "cheap", once again TUG has come to the rescue and you have received solid advice.

Plus as a BONUS... this is no longer a concern:



saturn28 said:


> Yeah, now they just have to figure how to stop people from purchasing cheap resale weeks......


 
Its a Win-Win-Win! You will enjoy Hyatt. Welcome!!


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 31, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> I just want to revisit your original concerns.... since I have changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help. 

Just to let you know I just came to an agreement with the seller for $5500 at the Windward Pointe. This is an annual Silver week. They are going to pick up the closing cost including the Hyatt transfer fee and it includes a banked week.

Sorry guys I am a member of the family.


Enjoy!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 31, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Just to let you know I just came to an agreement with the seller for $5500 at the Windward Pointe. This is an annual Silver week. They are going to pick up the closing cost including the Hyatt transfer fee and it includes a banked week.
> 
> ...




What timeshare company did you buy this trought? What timeshare companies did you look at on the internet?


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 31, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Just to let you know I just came to an agreement with the seller for $5500 at the Windward Pointe. This is an annual Silver week. They are going to pick up the closing cost including the Hyatt transfer fee and it includes a banked week.
> 
> ...


 
Well... then you did listen and learn... because you were going bronze for $7000 when we started and you were happy with that.... no mention of this immaculate purchase of this Silver week where the current owners decided to give you the week and pay the closing costs, and include a banked week for $5500... something they could have easily have sold on ebay for $8500+... at least your 17 year streak is alive and you did end up with a Hyatt. Gosh the luck of finding that like overnight and getting a contract in place, verification of status of the unit, not to mention how the seller just couldn't get it to you fast enough... nice find.

Wish you well on ROFR.... although Hyatt ROFR process should follow along with your other luck.. Hyatt may even refund a years MF for your troubles of having to wait for ROFR.


----------



## YoungCat (Aug 31, 2007)

Mesa.... be nice.  We all have dreams, Saturn is just listing his/her's dream purchase,  nothing wrong with that.

Thanks for all the help you have provided on the boards, between you and Kal, and Seth (who seems to be more Hilton now) and many other great TUG members I have made better resale purchases and always have a place to ask questions and get answers about Hyatt.

Don't you own Starwood also??  

Cat


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Cat... I agree that the boards should remain nice... I guess I shouldn't let certain points of views and replies bother me. I'm glad I can help if/when my comments may have helped. To be honest, only having owned Hyatt for 3 years now, I have learned alot from others... Seth was a fantastic help on my first purchase and he didn't even have a vested interest, he took my phone calls, answered questions.. etc.. that really is the spirit of TUG. Second, Kal has always been a HUGE resource for Hyatt info and is always willing to help. I think TUG works best when how "good" of a deal you may or may not have got is left out of the conversation.... many of our best TUG members made their first purchases from the developer... its what we learn from TUG members that makes TUG wonderful..... and I still have alot to learn.

I have decided to sell my Starwood interest, only because we can't afford to many timeshares... or even more important we can't use all the time we have! So we sold our Westin Kierland unit (reluctantly) so that we could pick up another Hyatt week and be basically mostly invested into one system we like. We will keep our Sheraton Desert Oasis units... they are the little cheap units that could! They pull AMAZING trades at reasonible MFs and entry costs. Even the lock off pulls 2 bedrooms Westins and Marriotts... and we have had luck renting them from Spring training in March as well.

Happy Hunting!!


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 31, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> What timeshare company did you buy this trought? What timeshare companies did you look at on the internet?



I got it from one of the internet resale sites where you leave your info and the owner calls you back. They had it listed for $6400 and the ad said they were willing to negotiate. When they called I offered $5000 and they said the lowest they would go was $5500. The person said they had a banked week and they would give it to me. When I asked how much all the closing cost would be, they said they would pick it up. 

I don't know their situation but they probably needed some quick cash or just couldn't use it anymore and didn't want to keep paying maintenance.
Whatever the reason I am happy.

I had something similar happen when I bought the Grande Vista. I seen an ad on an internet website listing an every year gold week for $5000. I sent the person an email and offered $4000. They emailed me back and said the best they could do is $4500, but they would pay the closing cost. 

Now this deal gets even stranger. It turned out that the agent for the seller was in Mexico. So, I got nervous and said I wasn't going to send my money to someone in Mexico that I didn't even know. The seller actually lives in The Villages in Florida. That made me even more suspicious so I told them I didn't want to go through with the deal. The agent emailed me back again and said the seller was willing to complete the closing without me sending any money. They told me once Marriott had completed the transfer, I could send the money. 

Well I waited thinking this was a joke and a few months later I received an email from the timeshare company stating the transfer had taken place. A few days later I got the letter from Marriott modifications confirming it. I then sent the money. This all happened this year.


----------



## Kal (Aug 31, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Just to let you know I just came to an agreement with the seller for $5500 at the Windward Pointe. This is an annual Silver week. They are going to pick up the closing cost including the Hyatt transfer fee and it includes a banked week.
> 
> ...


 
Make sure you report back on the ROFR status.  If it gets thru Hyatt it's a good price.  If you plan on using the owned unit every year things will work out fine for you.  Otherwise we'll be awaiting all the questions on how to best work thru the points program for multiple stays.

We'll also anticipate the routine concern that you don't have enough points to get the full value out of the system.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 31, 2007)

Kal said:


> Make sure you report back on the ROFR status.  If it gets thru Hyatt it's a good price.  If you plan on using the owned unit every year things will work out fine for you.  Otherwise we'll be awaiting all the questions on how to best work thru the points program for multiple stays.
> 
> We'll also anticipate the routine concern that you
> don't have enough points to get the full value out of the system.



I have a question for you now Kal. When you want to rent out your week with Hyatt are you only allowed to rent out the actual week and unit it shows on your deed. Or can you also reserve another week at another resort and rent that out as well.

The reason I ask is I got in trouble with Interval World by making an exchange and then renting out the week on Ebay. I gave the renter a guest certificate from interval. However, it turned out the person that rented it from me on Ebay called Interval and asked them some questions. Interval didn't tell the renter I wasn't suppose to rent out exchanged weeks, but they suspended my account. After I talked to them they reinstated it.

So I was thinking that since Interval is not involved with Hyatts internal trading that you may be able to do this.


----------



## Kal (Aug 31, 2007)

You can ONLY rent out the unit/week that you own.  The HVC rules are very clear on this.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 31, 2007)

What a wild transaction.  So what exact internet site did you buy from?

thanks


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 31, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> What a wild transaction.  So what exact internet site did you buy from?
> 
> thanks



I found the ad for the Grande Vista purchase on The Resort Network website and the broker was Caribbean Resales.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 1, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> I found the ad for the Grande Vista purchase on The Resort Network website and the broker was Caribbean Resales.



What about the HYATT ???


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 2, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> I found the ad for the Grande Vista purchase on The Resort Network website and the broker was Caribbean Resales.



saturn28 

YOU are FOS!!!!  You do not own a HYATT that is the FACTS!!!

Or should I say CFOS (Canadian)!!!!


----------



## Kal (Sep 2, 2007)

Even if there is some substance to the fabled purchase, it won't be completed until after Hyatt's 30-day ROFR review period.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 2, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Per BBS Rules I've deleted this post
> Please be nice to each other.
> Bill4728



We're suppose to play nice here. No reason for name calling or shouting.

He may have found a great deal. Now we have to wait to see if it passes ROFR. Just because you might believe it's a deal that's to good to be true is little reason to start calling names or typing in something more than caps, which indicates shouting.


----------



## saturn28 (Sep 2, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> We're suppose to play nice here. No reason for name calling or shouting.
> 
> He may have found a great deal. Now we have to wait to see if it passes ROFR. Just because you might believe it's a deal that's to good to be true is little reason to start calling names or typing in something more than caps, which indicates shouting.



I will post it whether the deal makes it through Hyatt ROFR or not. The sales agreement will be sent to me next week to sign. Then I will send it back and wait.

 With Marriott if the closing company emails the request to them it used to take 3 to 4 days to get a reply. However, I believe it takes longer than that now because of all the request. I don't know how long Hyatt takes but I believe I read here up to a month.


----------



## mesamirage (Sep 2, 2007)

Can you at least let us know what where you found the posting that you bid on?  The actual website, no harm in that right?  or if its a broker can I have the contact info, since I am looking to add another week, no harm in that right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saturn28 (Sep 2, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Can you at least let us know what where you found the posting that you bid on?  The actual website, no harm in that right?  or if its a broker can I have the contact info, since I am looking to add another week, no harm in that right?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If Hyatt waives their right to purchase, send me a pm and I will see if we can work out a deal.

Enjoy!


----------



## mesamirage (Sep 3, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> If Hyatt waives their right to purchase, send me a pm and I will see if we can work out a deal.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
I don't want a deal.. just the contact info....  Thx


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cmon Saturn,
easy enough question to answer...
If you dont----- we will know - what we suspected all along - that you are not being truthful


----------



## saturn28 (Sep 3, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> I don't want a deal.. just the contact info....  Thx



Yeah right. Can you say not going to happen.
:hysterical:  

And if you don't believe me. So what, do you really think I care.

Do you think I am here seeking your approval like some adolescent child. I am here to get info and if someone is interested in my experience or view, I will give it. If their not than just skip over my post and threads.

If you want to find deals on resales just do a google search for the timeshare you are looking to buy. It's that simple.

Now quit bumping this thread to the top every day. Since I won't supply you with the sellers contact info, the thread should have no interest to you. Just let it die.

However, for those interest in what makes it through ROFR I will update once I get word.


Enjoy!


----------



## saturn28 (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is a little information for those of you that are interested in searching the titles for timeshares you are interested in purchasing in Key West. You will be able to see if there are any mortgages or liens on the week, which may be helpful when purchasing a week, and the price that was paid.

This is also very helpful if you can't find your deed and need a copy of it for a resale. The closing companies will charge you for doing this so why not do it yourself.


*Click on this link*

http://www.clerk-of-the-court.com/default.asp

1) Once the page comes up click on "Search Official Records."

2) Click on that you "Agree" with the terms and conditions for using the search.

3) Under application menu click on "Official Records"

4) A new window will popup. Now under the heading "Searches Available" click on "Name."

5) You can now enter the persons name. *Make sure you enter the last name first then the first name.* If you just want to see how it works, enter any last name and it will search all people with that last name.

6) Under the "Search as " heading click on "Both"

7) Enter a date range that you want to search.

8) Under "Document Type" you can leave it blank and it will search all the criteria or you can scroll down the list and choose "Deed, Warranty Deed, Quit Claim Deed, Mortgage, and Lien." Then click on the greater than arrow after highlighting each item and they will be added to the "Selected Types List." 

*NOTE: The Warranty Deed and Quit Claim deed search will show resales. The Deed search will show weeks bought from the Developer.*

9) Now click on "Go Search" and a new window will popup with the results.

10) Under the "View Heading" click on the magnifying glass icon beside the name you are looking for and a copy of the deed will be able to be viewed in the window that pops up.

11) *Now maximize the browser window* and click on "View Index."  A new window will popup for you to see the price that was paid for the week.



---------------------------------------------------

*Search All Sales at any Resort*


If you want to search to see all the resales at a particular resort, choose to search "Date and Document Type." Once the window pops up enter in any date range you want, then select "Warranty Deed." This will bring up all the resales in that time period for all resorts. You will have to scroll down the list and select the resort you are looking for. This will enable you to see the price paid for every resale during that time period.


-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kal (Sep 3, 2007)

What I'm seeing here is someone who wants information from knowledgeable owners but is unwilling to share any information he has with others.  As we've noticed various TUG posters have been very willing to help the poster, but the poster would not provide a shred of information to anyone who has provided help.

It seems very odd that the website where a person might find an opportunity to find another Hyatt cannot be provided.

******
Note to self:  Disregard any further questions about the Hyatt System from selected posters.


----------



## myip (Sep 3, 2007)

Why get mad at Saturn28?  I also would not disclose the site where I buy the timeshare until the timeshare registered to me and closed.  What if someone else offer more money and the seller decide not to complete the transaction.  Look what happen when someone disclose that he get a deal for $5000 for 2000 Hyatt points.  Noone believe him.  
http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/details.php?idadd=358960

You just have to look around everywhere for deal.  Deal may be at one site only once. All the frequent used resale site is posted in the Buy and Sell Forums.

Saturn28,
Good luck with your purchase.  Let us know whether it pass ROFR.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 3, 2007)

No one is mad at Saturn- We are just on to him- He got upset when I called him on it-
You believe him-
I d like to- but I dont- 
No big deal
I agree with Kal
This is a forum where people share-


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 4, 2007)

_*Saturn is the man for Hyatt!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 4, 2007)

The Conch Man said:


> _*Saturn is the man for Hyatt!!!!!!!*_



Saturn NOT MY HYATT GUY!!!! I choose KAL or Mesamirage they have my vote sorry!


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 5, 2007)

Kal's my man & we have been owners for a long time of which you don't know nothin bout altho you & Mesamirage need lots of help ~~ :hysterical: At least I don't have to read "Vote for ....... 15 times a day" ~~


----------



## mesamirage (Sep 5, 2007)

The Conch Man said:


> ..."*have been owner"* .... you don't know nothin ...you & Mesamirage need lots of help


 
Thats what I like about you Conch Man... you always add such insight and positive tone to the boards. Are you still an owner now?? or a *"have been owner"* ?? 

*Never argue with idiots. They will bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.*
*Never argue with idiots. They will bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.*
*Never argue with idiots. They will bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.*
*Never argue with idiots. They will bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.*


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 6, 2007)

_*At least I know you can now read under both my nick & signature ~~ Now you know why I don't argue with you here or over at Yahoo message boards ~~*_ :hysterical:


----------



## mesamirage (Sep 6, 2007)

_Decided against further posts on this board.... nothing positive or insightful is occuring in this thread. _


----------



## Dave M (Sep 6, 2007)

I am closing this thread for reasons that should be obvious. Those who have shouted, insulted, accused and exhibited other behavior that has resulted in this thread's closure should carefully read the TUG Posting Rules before posting again on the BBS. The primary section I am referencing reads as follows:





> *Be Courteous*
> As we read and respond to others, disagreements are inevitable. Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the BBS would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behaviour lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offences could get you banned from the BBS. Lively discussion is what the board is all about, but that is no excuse for boorish behaviour or bad manners. We are assumed to all be adults. If you don't like a particular thread, stop reading it!


----------

